# Australoheros Oblongum



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Just released two pairs into the tank about an hour ago. This picture is one of the males when he ventured out into an open area.
[/img]


----------



## Bruce Haynes (Sep 8, 2010)

They are an awesome fish; you're going to love them!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes. Very nice fish.

They are gentle but dont like their own kind much so keep an eye on them.

....Bill


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

They're in "always hiding" mode right now. Hopefully they'll get over that.


----------



## Nwright36 (Jul 27, 2011)

what size tank?


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

They are in a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## Nwright36 (Jul 27, 2011)

So what all fish do u have in there


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

9 Moenkhausia robertsi (Roberts tetra), a full grown Bristlenose pleco and some cories.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

How do the A. Oblongum progress through their coloring from juveniles through adulthood? I've seen pictures and videos of them and some are dark and some are very light. The one that I have in the picture, above, is about a year old. Does a darker tank result in a darker colored fish?

BTW...I had to totally tear down their 55 gallon tank to catch and remove my chain loaches and the remaining two rummynose tetras that avoided becoming Oblongum snacks!  I certainly underestimated these guys....even though I know that "if it fits in it's mouth it will get eaten". Shame on me!


----------



## Bruce Haynes (Sep 8, 2010)

The awesome, beautiful and amazing colors come at breeding. My pair are always in breeding dress whether they have spawn or not. They are about the most beautiful fish I have ever seen. They are stunning.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

When mine were younger and breeding they stayed dark with the red tail and lots of bright blue spangles and dosal.

They are sometimes called "chmeleon" Cichlids and change color VERY quickly with mood etc.


























Females get real dark









Parents of my pair. Cant say I have seen others as nice.

















....Bill


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

WOW!!! Beautiful fish. And thanks for the info Bruce and Bill.


----------

